
America Will Need More Lockdowns, but Americans Don't Want Them - elsewhen
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-06-30/america-will-need-more-lockdowns-but-americans-don-t-want-them
======
beamatronic
The pattern I see over and over again: Diligent, rational, thoughtful, rule-
following people.... as soon as they see others disregard the rules, they do
also. They just threw all the precautions out the window.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Maybe we could think of this like dieting. To not go off a diet, you need to
keep some amount (10-20%?) of the stuff you like to eat. It's too hard
otherwise.

In the same way, "Stop doing everything you find fun and fulfilling, and just
stay home" is a tough sell. But if everyone cracked down 80%, we likely
wouldn't need to crack down 100%.

The problem is with those who refuse to crack down at all. I'm not sure how to
persuade them, short of arresting them. And even that would lead to something
like bootlegging during prohibition.

